# New hire



## SexyE422 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello I’m new could someone tell me about he department pts/u1 and what do you do in that department is it hard


----------



## Luck (Nov 2, 2021)

SexyE422 said:


> Hello I’m new could someone tell me about he department pts/u1 and what do you do in that department is it hard


Pts/u1?
What kind of DC are you working on? RDCs which are most common use an A/B scheduling. I know the FDC uses weird ones like J.


----------



## SexyE422 (Nov 2, 2021)

Not sure I know we have clothes baby car seats here we use u keys and s keys


----------



## SexyE422 (Nov 2, 2021)

One of the trainer said we will be dealing with packing on the conveyor and we deal with the cages that the warehouse worker will bring to my work area


----------



## Luck (Nov 2, 2021)

SexyE422 said:


> Not sure I know we have clothes baby car seats here we use u keys and s keys


You are starting at what we call a UDC. UDC stands for Upstream Distribution Center. The UDC captures and hold product that is hard to predict demand for. Basically yes, clothing, baby products, and some weather related items like snow shovels. 

As a whole your job is to receive these products, store them in the WH, sort various products into special green repacks, and then ship these to the RDCs, Regional Distribution Centers, which then load them into trailers meant for specific stores.  

I couldn't tell you exactly what your individual starting role will be. I know we had one guy who said he worked at a UDC pop up awhile back. Maybe if he is still here he can help. 

Based on what you described I would guess you are in the equivalent of what we call Packing. You are given full boxes and then open them and sort individual pieces into the repacks which are then sent and loaded into trailers destined for RDCs. 

If that is the case, in general it is considered a pretty easy job.


----------



## SexyE422 (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes it’s a upstream DC


----------



## SexyE422 (Nov 2, 2021)

Luck said:


> You are starting at what we call a UDC. UDC stands for Upstream Distribution Center. The UDC captures and hold product that is hard to predict demand for. Basically yes, clothing, baby products, and some weather related items like snow shovels.
> 
> As a whole your job is to receive these products, store them in the WH, sort various products into special green repacks, and then ship these to the RDCs, Regional Distribution Centers, which then load them into trailers meant for specific stores.
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering my question


----------

